

Omni’s Plans for iOS 7 - nickmain
http://www.omnigroup.com/blog/entry/omnis-plans-for-ios7

======
ellicottvilleny
Hey guys you have to pay for our iOS 7 update.

Nice. (not)

~~~
saurik
Yeah: my $20 should require them to do an indefinite amount of future work to
support all later versions of iOS, no matter how drastic the change. (not)

